# My First Bragg!



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Ilda went in for her spay surgery Thursday.....and made me proud. 

We went through some defensive/looking for challenges phases, both with dogs and humans in the past. Something I've worked with her on by visiting the dog park (leashed areas only), tractor supply, and taking with me as many places as I could and going to every group obedience class that wasn't cancelled *grumble* . 

As Ilda approaches her 2nd birthday I've noticed a marked difference in her demeanor. I'd like to think it has something to do with all the ground work we've put in but it could just be her becoming the regal lady I had always imagined she would be.

In the past a confined 'clinical' place like a vet's office has been a problem, especially when she was confronted with 'overly' exuberant dogs.

Bright and early we arrived at the vets office. I was a basket case, had been up since 4:00 am fretting over my baby having surgery. (side note: this being a worry wort seems to be getting worse as I get older not better!) I noticed we were the only ones there and was a bit relieved. I figured my nerves would not be a good thing in combination with any unexpected in her face doggie encounters.

As I waited for the receptionist to turn on the lights and open the door for surgery patients a bouncy BOUNCY 'gotta greet everbody 'cause I'm a happy golden' shows up to wait beside us.

I put Ilda in a sit and tell her what a good girl she is. Owners of said bouncy Golden say to him sit, Sit, NO SIT! Which only seems to jazz him up and he starts barking at Ilda. I don't think he was being aggressive just expressing his frustration at not being able to make new doggy friends. In the past this would have had Ilda break her sit, heckle up and growl. She didn't, I watched, keeping my demeanor calm, she watched him only taking a couple of sharper indrawn breaths but held her position quietly by my side.

The door opens and I wait for happy bouncy golden to go in first (CUTE dog...just crazy) and we follow. The receptionist gives us some paper work to fill out. I retreat to a quiet corner bench to fill it out.

Then a largish (but very cool looking) elkhound/wolf hound some kind of wirey site hound mix comes in. I have Ilda in down. She's laying there very relaxed watching the gray grizzled hound, who upon seeing her starts the 'road runner' scramble on the slippery floor to greet Ilda. Again I quietly watch Ilda, she raises her heckles just a wee bit (which I guess being in a down she feels more vunerable). I stroke her once and quietly tell her stay. She relaxes and doesn't even uncross her front paws.

My regal beautiful girl has grown up and made me so proud.

(thanks for reading.....  )


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

i love your story! you should be proud of your girl


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

what a good girl ilda! hope she's in for a speedy recovery


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you for reading my story!

I know we shouldn't anthromorphorize but I swear she looked at the other dogs bouncing around and being silly and thought, "hurumpph, ill-manner rabble-rousers". That's vibe I got any ways as she watched them, quietly holding her composure. 

I hope for a speedy recovery too. It was a lap spay and gastropexy...and the 'pexy has me a bit nervous......


----------



## Msmart (Dec 18, 2011)

So glad things worked out for you.


----------

